# Cabot cheese...round 2



## captainjosh (Feb 15, 2018)




----------



## idahopz (Feb 15, 2018)

Looks like a stellar lineup of cheeses ;)


----------



## captainjosh (Feb 15, 2018)

SMF member “sauced” told me to try horseradish, so I found some after work.  Ambient temp is in the 60’s so I put two frozen ice bottles in the smoker to keep the temp down.  I’ve never tried the ice before, i’ll Post finished pics tomorrow.  I’m using Jack Daniel’s whiskey barrel chips this time.


----------



## captainjosh (Feb 15, 2018)




----------



## idahopz (Feb 15, 2018)

Horseradish is my wife's all-time favorite, but it is a bit sharp for my tastes. My favorites are Havarti and Gouda. I think you'll find family and friends that will love smoked horseradish, and others that might not.


----------



## captainjosh (Feb 15, 2018)

idahopz said:


> Horseradish is my wife's all-time favorite, but it is a bit sharp for my tastes. My favorites are Havarti and Gouda. I think you'll find family and friends that will love smoked horseradish, and others that might not.


I did a block of Gouda on my first cheese smoke two weeks ago. I’ll have to try some Havarti in another two weeks.


----------



## captainjosh (Feb 15, 2018)

idahopz said:


> Looks like a stellar lineup of cheeses ;)


What kind of wood do you use idahopz?


----------



## idahopz (Feb 15, 2018)

Because cheese tends to take on the "ash tray" harsh flavors of the wood, I use really mild woods like pecan and alder, the same I use for salmon. However, any of the mild smokes are good. I like the flavor of smoke, but do not like it to overpower the food, so choose the wood that the food will stand up to.  :D


----------



## captainjosh (Feb 15, 2018)

idahopz said:


> Because cheese tends to take on the "ash tray" harsh flavors of the wood, I use really mild woods like pecan and alder, the same I use for salmon. However, any of the mild smokes are good. I like the flavor of smoke, but do not like it to overpower the food, so choose the wood that the food will stand up to.  :D


Maybe I’ll shorten up the time since I’m using oak


----------



## idahopz (Feb 15, 2018)

Best of luck - it is fun experimenting, and you will find exactly what appeals to your personal taste. Everything is a factor from wood, time, temperature and your taste buds. ;)


----------



## Central PA Cowboy (Feb 15, 2018)

Would love to smoke cheese. Just started doing meats, but I'm intrigued by your post to start doing cheese. Keep us updated with how it turns out.


----------



## idahopz (Feb 15, 2018)

You should definitely try it. Smoking cheese can be done in just about anything - it is so simple you could literally use a reasonable size cardboard box for a smoker.


----------



## SmokinAl (Feb 16, 2018)

I use the Seriously sharp all the time, but I have never seen the horseradish.
I definitely will look for it the next time I'm at the store.
Al


----------



## sauced (Feb 16, 2018)

Try to find that horseradish cheddar.....it is really amazing when smoked, but also real good just as it is!!


----------



## gmc2003 (Feb 16, 2018)

Captain looks fantastic smoker load of cheese. 

Point for sure.



SmokinAl said:


> I use the Seriously sharp all the time, but I have never seen the horseradish.
> I definitely will look for it the next time I'm at the store.
> Al



Al if your into seriously sharp then you should try their Vintage Choice.


----------



## yankee2bbq (Feb 16, 2018)

Like Al, I have never seen Cabot horseradish cheddar cheese.  Maybe overlooking it, but I’ll look at Walmart.


----------



## captainjosh (Feb 16, 2018)

I ended up smoking it for about 3.5 hrs at ambient temp, with the frozen bottles in the smoker.  Now it’s vacuum sealed and into the fridge for a month.  My wife is starting to protest about all the room I’m taking up in “her” fridge, so I’m going to my dad’s tomorrow to clean out his garage, a project he’s been wanting me to complete for about 4 months.  I will get a nice size (newer) chest freezer and an older side-by-side fridge to accommodate my smoking obsession!


----------



## captainjosh (Feb 16, 2018)

yankee2bbq said:


> Like Al, I have never seen Cabot horseradish cheddar cheese.  Maybe overlooking it, but I’ll look at Walmart.


Walmart was where I found it, I may have to check out Harris Teeter for the Cabot habanero and a good havarti next smoke... and maybe some pecan chips or pellets.


----------

